# lawnmower wont prime



## john1962 (May 12, 2009)

My briggs and stratton 6.25 hp lawnmower engine wont prime when i pump primer. I have to take sparkplug out and shoot starting fluid into it and it starts right up. What can I replace to fix problem, ive been on BS websites and saw all parts related to it, but dont know what to order. Thanks


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

make sure there is no cracks in prime bulb. also check you gas lines for crap in them. if that is fine open her up and change all gaskets and clean the carb real good.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Before tearing into the carb I would suggest removing the bowl nut and cleaning that first. Clamp off the gas line, place something under the carb to catch fuel from bowl, remove bowl nut and clean. There is one tiny hole at the top which is angled down a bit, there is another larger hole that is through the bottom of the bowl nut. A wire from a twist tie works good. 
Dean


----------

